# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  शून्य -  सस्पेंस थ्रिलर नोवेल

## Shivam jain

दोस्तों एक और नया सूत्र शुरू कर रहा हूँ शून्य 
बहुत ही रोमांचक कहानी है इस नोवेल की ..
सूत्र पढने के बाद अपने विचार अवश्य लिखें ..
देखिये कुछ लोग सिर्फ रेपो के लिए सूत्र शुरू करते हैं .. मेरी ओर से ऐसा कुछ नहीं है .. 
मैं सिर्फ चाहता हूँ की आप अपने विचार अवश्य लिखें ताकि मुझे लगे की सूत्र सभी को पसंद आ रहा है ...
:group-dance::group-dance::group-dance::group-dance:

----------


## Shivam jain

हिमालय की वह उंचे पर्वतोंकी श्रुंखला और पर्वतोंपर लहराते हूए, आसमानमें  बादलोंसे बातें करते हूए उंचे पेढ. आगे बर्फ से ढंकी हूई पर्वतोंकी ढलान  चमक रही थी. उस चमकती ढलानसे लगकर कहीं दूरसे किसी सांप की तरह बल खाती हूई  एक नदी गुजर रही थी. शुभ्र और अमृत की तरह निर्मल उस नदीका पाणी बहते हूए  आसमंतमें जैसे एक मधूर धुन बिखेरता हूवा जा रहा था.

उंचे उंचे पेढ  की सरसराहट , पंछींयोंकी चहचहाट, बहते नदी की मधूर धुन. इन कुदरती बातोंसे  कौनसा युग चल रहा होगा यह बताना लगभग नामुमकीन. हजारो, लाखो सालोंसे चल रहे  इन कुदरती करिश्मों में अगर मानवी उत्थान का प्रतीक समझे जाने वाली  बातोंकी उपस्थीती ना हो तो पुराना युग क्या? और आधुनिक युग क्या? ... दोनो  एक समान. ऐसी इस जगह पर्वत की गोदमें नदीके किनारे एक पुरानी गुंफा थी. उस  गुंफा के आस पास उंची हरी हरी घास हवा के साथ लहरा रही थी. गुंफामे एक ऋषी  ध्यानस्थ बैठा हूवा था. सरपर बढी हूई जटायें, दाढी मुंछ बढ बढकर थकी हूई. न  जाने कितने सालसे तप कर रहे ऋषी के चेहरेपर एक तेज, एक गांभीर्य झलक रहा  था. आसपासके वातावरण से अनजान , या यूं कहीए वक्त, जगह और अपने शरीर से  अनजान उनकी सुक्ष्म अस्तीत्वका विचर युगो युगोतक चल रहा होगा. अनादि, अनंत,  सनातन कालसे विचर करते हूए उस ऋषीकी सुक्ष्म अहसास ने इस आधुनिक युग में  प्रवेश किया ...

अमेरिकाके एक शहरमें एक रस्ते के फुटपाथपर शामके  समय लोग अपनी आधूनिकता की शानमें अपने ही धुनमें चले जा रहे थे. रस्तेपर  आलिशान गाडीयाँ दौड रही थी. लोग अपने आपमे ही इतने व्यस्त और मशगुल थे की  उन्हे दुसरों की तरफ ध्यान देने की बिलकुल फुरसत नही थी. सब कैसे अनुशाशीत  ढंग से एक स्वयंचलित यंत्र की तरह चल रहा था. चलते हूए सबकी नजर कैसी अपनी  नाक की दिशा में सिधी थी. हो सकता है उन्हे इधर उधर देखते हूए चलना भी अपने  शिष्टाचार के खिलाफ लगता होगा. ऐसेही लोगोंकी भिडमें चलती हूई एक बाईस  तेईस साल की सुंदरी अँजेनी अपने हाथमें शॉपींग बॅग लिये एक दुकान मे जानेके  लिये मुडी. चलते हूए एक हाथसे बडी खुबसुरतीसे वह बिच बिचमें अपने चेहरे पर  आती लटोंको पिछे की ओर हटा रही थी. उसकी लबालब भरे शॉपिंग बॅगसे लग रहा था  की उसकी खरीदारी लगभग पुरी हो गयी होगी, बस कुछ दो-एक चिजें रह गई होगी.  अचानक एक पुलिस व्हन सायरन बजाती हूई रास्ते से गुजरने लगी. लोगोंका  अनुशाशन जैसे भंग हो गया. अँजेनी दुकानमें जाते हूए रुक गई और मुडकर क्या  हूवा यह देखने लगी. कोई चलते चलते रुककर, तो कोई चलते चलते मुडकर क्या हूवा  यह देखने लगे. न जाने कितने दिनोंके बाद कुछ लोगोंके भावहिन चेहरे पर डर  के भाव उमटने लगे थे. कुछ लोग तो चेहरे पर बिना कुछ भाव लाए उस व्हन की तरफ  देखने लगे. शायद चेहरेपर कुछ भाव जताना भी उनको नागवार लगता होगा. पुलिस  व्हन आई उसी गतीमें गुजर गई. रस्ता थोडी देर तक जैसे पाणी में पत्थर गिरने  से निकलने वाले तरंग की तरह विचलित हूवा और फिर थोडी देरमें पुर्ववत हुवा.  जैसे कुछ हूवा ही ना हो. अँजेनी फिरसे मुडकर दुकानमें जाने लगी. उसे क्या  मालूम था? की अभी अभी जो व्हॅन रस्ते से गुजर गई उसका उसके जिंदगी से भी  कुछ सरोकार होगा.

पुलिस व्हॅन एक साफ सुधरी कोलोनीमें एक अपार्टमेंट  के निचे रुक गई. बस्तीमें एक अजीब सन्नाटा छाया हूवा था. पुलिस व्हॅनसे  तप्तरताके साथ पुलिस ऑफीसर जॉन और उसकी टीम उतर गई. जो लोग अपार्टमेंटके  बाल्कनीमें बैठकर सुस्ता रहे थे वह अचंभेसे निचे पुलिस व्हॅनकी तरफ देखने  लगे. उतरते ही जॉन और उसकी टीम अपार्टमेंट की लिफ्ट की तरफ दौड गई.  ड्रायव्हरने व्हॅन अंदर ले जाकर पार्किंग लॉटमें पार्क की. जॉन और उसके  सहकारीयोंने लिफ्टके पास आकर देखा तो लिफ्ट जगह पर नही थी. जॉनने लिफ्टका  बटन दबाया. बहुत देर से राह देखकरभी लिफ्ट निचे नही आ रही थी.
" शिट" चिढे हूए जॉनके मुंह से निकल गया.
अधिरतासे  जॉन बार बार लिफ्टका बटन दबाने लगा. थोडी देरमें लिफ्ट निचे आ गई. जॉनने  लिफ्टका बटन फिरसे दबाया. लिफ्टका दरवाजा खुल गया. अंदर काला टी शर्ट पहना  हूवा एकही आदमी था. उस हालातमें भी उसके टी शर्टपर लिखे अक्षरोंने जॉन का  ध्यान आकर्षित किया. उस काले टी शर्टपर सफेद अक्षरोंसे लिखा हुवा था -
' झीरो'.
वह  आदमी बाहर आतेही जॉन और उसके साथीदार लिफ्टमें घुस गए. लिफ्टमें जातेही  जॉनने 10 नं. फ्लोअरका बटन दबाया. लिफ्ट बंद होकर उपरकी तरफ दौडने लगी.

10  नं. फ्लोअरपर लिफ्ट रुक गई. जॉनके साथ सब लोग बाहर आ गए. उन्होने देखा की  उनके सामने ही एक फ्लॅटका दरवाजा पुरा खुला हूवा था. सब लोग उस खुले  फ्लॅटकी तरफ दौड पडे. वे सब लोग एक दुसरे को कव्हर करते हूए धीरे धीरे  फ्लॅटके अंदर जाने लगे. हॉलमें कोई नही था. जॉन और उसके और दो साथीदार  बेडरुमकी तरफ जाने लगे. बचे हूए कुछ किचनमें, स्टडी रुममें और बाकी कमरे  देखने लगे. किचन और स्टडी रुम खालीही थी. जॉनको बेडरूममें जाते वक्त ही  अंदर सब सामान बिखरा हूवा दीख गया. उसने अपने साथीदारको इशारा किया. जॉन और  उसके दो साथीदार सतर्तकासे धीरे धीरे बेडरुममें जाने लगे. वे एक दुसरेको  कव्हर करते हूए अंदर जातेही उनको सामने बेडरुममे एक भयानक दृष्य दिखाई  दिया. एक खुन से लथपथ आदमी बेडपर लिटा हूवा था. उसके शरीर में कुछ हरकत नही  दिख रही थी. या तो वह मर गया था या फिर बेहोश हो गया होगा. जॉनने सामने  जाकर उसकी नब्ज टटोली. वह तो कबका मर चुका था.
'' इधर है ... इधर''
जॉनके साथ आया एक साथीदार चिल्लाया.
अब  जॉनके पिछे उसके बाकी साथीदार भी अंदर आगए. जॉनने आजुबाजू अपनी मुआयना  करती हूई नजर दौडाई. अचानक उसका ध्यान जिस दिवार को बेड सटकर लगा हूवा था  उस दिवार ने आकर्षीत किया. दिवार पर खुन की छींटे उड गई थी या खुन से कुछ  लिखा हूवा था. जॉनने गौर करकर देखा तो वह खुनसे कुछ लिखा हूवाही प्रतित हो  रहा था क्योकी दिवारपर खुनसे एक गोल निकाला हूवा था.
गोल... गोल का क्या मतलब होगा...
जॉन सोचने लगा.
और वह खुन उस मरे हूए आदमी का है या और किसीका?...
वह गोल खुनी ने निकाला होगा या फिर जो मर गया उसने मरनेसे पहले वह निकाला होगा?
'' यू पिपल कॅरी ऑन ''
जॉनने अपने टीमको उनकी इन्वेस्टीगेशन प्रोसीजर शुरु करने को कहा.
उसके  साथीदार अपने अपने काममें व्यस्त हो गए. जॉनने अपनी पैनी नजर एकबार फिरसे  बेडरुमकी सब चिजे निहारते हूए दौडाई. बेडरुममें कोनेमें एक टेबल रखा हूवा  था. टेबलपर एक तस्वीर थी. तस्वीरके बाजुमें कुछ खत और लिफाफ़े पडे हूए थे.  जॉन ने एक लिफाफ़ा उठाया. उसपर लिखा हूवा था-
''प्रति - सानी कार्टर'.
इसका  मतलब जो मर गया था उसका नाम सानी कार्टर था और वह सब खत उसे पोस्टसे आये  हूए थे. जॉन बाकी लिफाफ़े और खत उठाकर देखने लगा. वे खत छानते हूए जॉन  खिडकीके पास गया. उसने खिडकीसे बाहर झांककर देखा. बाहर बडा खुबसुरत दृष्य  था - एक गोल नयनरम्य तालाब का. उस तालाब को हरी हरी हरीयालीने घेर रखा था.  वह दृष्य देखकर जॉन कुछ पलोंके लिये अपने आसपासके मौहोल को भूल सा गया.  तालाब की तरफ देखते देखते तालाब के आकारने उसे अपने आसपासके मौहोलसे फिरसे  जोड दिया. क्योंकी तालाब का आकार लगभग गोलही था. जॉन फिरसे सोचने लगा-
'' दिवारपर... गोलसा क्या निकाला होगा?''
अचानक जॉनके दिमाग मे एक विचार चौंध गया..
'' गोल यानी 'झीरो' तो नही होगा... हां गोल यानी जरुर 'झीरो' ही होगा''
जॉन ने आवाज दिया '' सॅम और तू डॅन "'
" यस सर" सॅम और डॅन तत्परतासे आगे आते हूए बोले.
''  हम जब निचे लिफ्टमें चढे... तब हमें एक काले टी शर्टवाला आदमी दिखाई  दिया...और उसके टी शर्टपर ''झीरो'' ऐसा लिखा हूवा था... तुमने देखाना?''  जॉनने पुछा.
'' हां सर...मुझे उसका चेहरा भी याद है'' सॅमने कहा.
'' हां सर...मुझेभी याद है'' डॅन ने कहा.
'' गुड ... अब तेजीसे निचे जावो और देखो वह निचे मिलता है क्या? ... जल्दी जावो ... वह अबभी जादा दुरतक नही गया होगा.''
जॉनके साथीदार सॅम और डॅन लगभग दौडते हूए ही निकल गए.

----------


## Shivam jain

जब अँजेनीने अपनी कार अपार्टमेंटमें पार्किंगके लिए घुमाई उसे वहाँ वह  शापींग करते वक्त रस्ते में दिखी पुलिस व्हॅन दिखाई दी. उसका दिल जोर जोर  से धडकने लगा. क्या हूवा होगा? वह कार से उतरकर अपना शॉपींग किया हूवा  सामान लेकर जल्दी जल्दी लिफ्ट की तरफ चल पडी. जब वह वहाँ पहूँची, लिफ्टका  दरवाजा खुला और अंदरसे दो पुलिसके लोग बाहर आ गए. पुलीसको देखकर उसका दिल  औरही बैठसा गया. उसने झटसे लिफ्टमें जाकर लिफ्टका बटन दबाया जिसपर 10 यह  नंबर लिखा हूवा था.
लिफ्टसे बाहर आतेही जब अँजेनीने अपने खुले फ्लॅटके  सामने लोगोंकी भीड देखी उसकेतो हाथ पांव कापने लगे. उसके हाथसे शॉपींगका  सारा सामान निचे गीर पडा. वैसेही वह उस भीडकी तरफ दौड पडी.
'' क्या  हूवा?'' उसने अंदर जाते हूवे वहाँ जमा हूई भीडको पुंछा. सब लोग गंभीर  मुद्रामें सिर्फ उसकी तरफ देखने लगे. किसीकी उसको कुछ बताने की हिम्मत नही  बनी. वह फ्लॅटके अंदर चली गई. सब पुलीसवालोंका बेडरुमकी तरफ रुख देखकर वह  बेडरुमकी तरफ चली गई.
जाते जाते फीरसे उसने एक पुलीसवालेको पुछा, '' क्या हूवा?''
वह उससे आँखे ना मिलाते हूवे गंभीरतासे सिर्फ बेडरुमकी तरफ देखने लगा.
वह  जल्दीसे बेडरुमके अंदर चली गई. सामनेका दृष्य देखकर जैसे अब उसकी बचीकुची  जान निकल गई थी. उसके सामने उसके पती का खुनसे लथपथ शव पडा हूवा था. उसे अब  सारा कमरा घुमता हूवा नजर आने लगा और वह अपना होशोहवास खोकर निचे गीर पडी.  गिरते वक्त उसके मुंहसे निकल गया-
'' सानी...''
उसकी वह हालत देखकर  बगलमें खडा जॉन झटसे उसे सहारा देने के लिए सामने आया. उसने उसे हिलाकर उसे  जगाने की कोशीश की. वह बेहोश हो गई थी. लेकिन जब जॉनने गौर किया की उसकी  सांसभी शायद रुक चूकी थी, उसने बगलमें खडे अलेक्स को आदेश दिया '' कॉल द  डॉक्टर इमीडीएटली ... आय थींक शी हॅज गॉट अ ट्रिमेंडस शॉक".
अलेक्स तत्परतासे बगलमें रखे फोनके पास जाकर फोन डायल करने लगा.
डॉक्टर के आने तक कुछ करना जरुरी था लेकिन जॉन को क्या करे कुछ सुझाई नही दे रहा था.
"सर शी नीड्स आर्टिफिशीअल ब्रीदिंग" किसीने सुझाव दिया.
फिर  जॉन अपने मुंहसे उसके मुंहमे सांस भरने लगा और बिच बिचमे उसकी रुकी हूई  धडकन शुरु होनेके लिए उसके सिनेपर जोर जोरसे दबाव देने लगा. दबाव देते हूए  101,102,103 गिनकर उसने फिरसे उसके मुंहमें हवा भरी और फिरसे 102,102,103  गिनकर उसके सिनेपर दबाव देने लगा. ऐसा दो-तीन बार करनेके बाद जॉनने  अँजेनीकी सांस टटोली. लेकिन एक बार गई हूई उसकी सांस मानो लौटनेको तैयार  नही थी. उसके सारे साथीदार उसके इर्द-गिर्द जमा हुए थे. उनको भी क्या करे  कुछ समझ नही आ रहा था. डॉक्टरके आनेतक एक आखरी प्रयास सोचकर जॉनने फिरसे  एकबार अँजेनीके मुंहमे हवा भरी और 101,102,103 गिनकर उसके सिनेपर दबाव देने  लगा.
हॉस्पीटलमें अँजेनीको इंटेसीव केअर युनिट में रखा गया था. बाहर  दरवाजे के पास जॉन और उसका एक साथीदार खडे थे. इतनेंमे आय.सी.यू का दरवाजा  खुला और डॉक्टर बाहर आगए. जॉन वह क्या कहते है यह सुननेके लिए बेताब उनके  सामने जाकर खडा होगया. डॉक्टरने अपने चेहरेसे हरा कपडा हटाते हूए कहा-
" शी इज आऊट ऑफ डेंजर .... नथींग टू वरी"
जॉनके जानमें जान आगई. इतनेमें जॉनके मोबाईलकी घंटी बजी. जॉनने मोबाईलके तरफ देखते हूए बटन दबाते हूए कहा-
" यस सॅम"
उधरसे आवाज आई '' सर , हमने उसे सब तरफ ढुंढा लेकिन वह हमें नही मिला.''
''नही मिला.?.. उसके जानेमें और हमारे ढुंढनेमें ऐसा कितना फासला था? ....वह वही कही आसपास होना चाहिए था. '' जॉनने कहा.
''सर...  शायद उसने बादमें अपने कपडे बदले होगे.. क्योंकी हमने आसपासके सभी पुलीस  स्टेशनमें उसका हूलिया और पहनावेके बारेंमे खबर कर दी थी...'' उधरसे आवाज  आई.
''अच्छा, अब एक काम करो...उसका स्केच बनानेके काममें जुड जावो...  हमें उसे किसीभी हालमें पकडनाही होगा...'' जॉनने अपना दृढ निश्चय जताते हूए  आदेश दिया.
'' यस सर ...'' उधर से आवाज आई.
जॉनने मोबाईल बंद किया  और डॉक्टरसे कहा,'' अच्छा अब हम निकलते है... टेक केअर ऑफ हर ... और कोई  मुसीबत या परेशानी हो तो हमें फोन करना ना भूलीएगा...''
''ओ.के...'' डॉक्टरने कहां.
जानेसे पहले जॉनने अपने साथीदारसे कहा,'' उसके रिश्तेदारके बारेमे मालूम करो...और उन्हे इन्फॉर्म करो...''
" यस सर" जॉनके साथीदारने कहा.

----------


## Shivam jain

एक कोलनीमें एक छोटासा आकर्षक बंगला. बंगलेके बाहर एक कार आकर खडी हूई.  कारसे उतरकर एक आदमी झटसे घरके कंपाऊंडमे घूस गया. कोई पच्चीसके आसपास उसकी  उम्र होगी. उसने काला गॉगल पहन रखा था. अंदर जाते हूए आसपासके गार्डनपर  अपनी नजरे दौडाते हूए वह दरवाजेके पास पहूंच गया. अपनी कारकी तरफ देखते हूए  उसने दरवाजेकी बेल बजाई. दरवाजा खुलनेकी राह देखते हूए वह कोलनीके दुसरे  घरोंकी तरफ देखने लगा. दरवाजा खुलने को बहुत समय लग रहा था इसलिए बंद  दरवाजे के सामने वह चहलकदमी करने लगा. अंदरसे आहट सुनते ही वह दरवाजेके  सामने अंदर जानेके लिए खडा होगया. दरवाजा खुला. सामने दरवाजेमें उसकाही  हमउम्र एक आदमी खडा था. अंदरका आदमी दरवाजेसे हट गया और बाहरका आदमी बिना  कुछ बोले अंदर चला गया. ना कुछ बातचीत ना भावोंका आदान प्रदान. 

बाहरका  आदमी अंदर जानेके बाद दरवाजा अंदरसे बंद हूवा. दोनोंकी रहन सहन, कद काठी,  रंग इससे तो वे दोनो अमेरीकी मुलके नही लग रहे थे. दोनोही बिना कुछ बोले घर  के तहखानेकी तरफ जाने लगे. घरके ढाचेसे ऐसा कतई प्रतित नही होता था की इस  घरको कोई तहखाना होगा. 

जो बाहरसे आया था उसने पुछा, '' बॉसका कोई मेसेज आया?''

'' नही अभीतक तो नही ... कब क्या करना है , बॉस सब महूरत देखकर करता है'' दुसरेने कहा.

पहला मन ही मन मुस्कुराया और बोला,'' कौन किस पागलपनमें उलझेगा कुछ बोल नही सकते ''

दूसरेने  गंभिरतासे कहा '' कमांड2 तुझे अगर हमारे साथ काम करना है तो यह सब समझकर  अपने आपमें ढालना जरुरी है... यहां सब बातें तोलमोलकर प्रिकॅलक्यूलेटेड  ढंगसे की जाती है.""

कमांड2 कैसी प्रतिक्रिया व्यक्त करे ये ना समझते हूए सिर्फ कमांड1 की तरफ देखने लगा.

''कोईभी बात करनेसे पहले बॉसको उसके नतिजे की जानकारी पहलेसेही होती है.'' कमांड1ने कहा.

अब  वे चलते चलते अंधेरे तहखानेमें आ पहूचें. वहां तहखानेमें बिचोबिच टेबलपर  एक कॉम्प्यूटर रखा हूवा था. दोनो काम्प्यूटरके सामने जाकर खडे हूए.  कमांड1ने कॉम्प्यूटरके सामने कुर्सीपर बैठते हूए कॉम्प्यूटर शुरू किया.  कमांड2 उसकेही बगलमें एक स्टूलपर बैठ गया. कॉम्प्यूटरपर लिनक्स ऑपरेटींग  सिस्टीम शुरू होने लगी. 

'' तूझे पता है हम लिनक्स क्यों युज करते है?" कमांड1ने पुछा. 

अपना अज्ञान जताते हूए कमांड2 ने सिर्फ अपना सर हिलाया. 

'"कॉम्प्यूटरके  लगभग सभी सॉफ्टवेअर जिसका सोर्स कोड युजर (उपभोक्ता) को नही दिया जाता  कहां बनायें जातें है?'' कमांड1ने जवाब देने के बजाय दुसरा सवाल पुछा. 

'' कंपनीमें...'' कमांड2ने भोले भावसे कहा.

'' मेरा मतलब कौनसे देशमें?''

'' अमेरिकामें'' कमांड2ने जवाब दिया. 

''  तुझे पता होगाही की जिस सॉफ्टवेअरका सोर्स कोड कस्टमरको दिया जाता है उसे  'ओपन सोर्स' सॉफ्टवेअर कहते है... मतलब उस सॉफ्टवेअरमें क्या होता है यह  कस्टमर जान सकता है... ... और जिस सॉफ्टवेअरका कोड कस्टमरको नही दिया जाता  उस सॉफ्टवेअरमें ऐसा बहुत कुछ हो सकता है... जो की होना नही चाहिए." कमांड1  कह रहा था. 

'"मतलब?'" कमांड2 ने बिचमेंही टोका.

'"मतलब  तुझे पताही होगा की मायक्रोसॉफ्ट कंपनीने एक बार ऐलान किया था की वे उनके  प्रतिस्पर्धीयोंक   काबूमें रखनेके लिए उनके सॉफ्टवेअर विंन्डोज ऑपरेटींग  सीस्टीममें कुछ 'टॅग्ज' इस्तेमाल करने वाले है...'' कमांड1 कह रहा था.

'' हां ... तो ?'' कमांड2 कमांड1 आगे क्या कहता है यह सुनने लगा. 

''और  उन 'टॅग्ज' की वजहसे कंपनीको जो चाहिए वही प्रोग्रॅम ठीक ढंगसे काम  करेंगे... और दुसरे यातो बहुत धीमी गतीसे चलेंगे, बराबर नही चलेंगे या  चलेंगेही नही.'' कमांड1ने कहा. 

'' लेकिन उसका अपने लिनक्स इस्तेमाल करनेसे क्या वास्ता?'' कमांड2ने पुछा. 

''  वास्ता है... बल्की बहुत नजदीकी वास्ता है... सुनो ... अगर वे अपने  प्रतिस्पर्धीयोंक   काबुमें करनेके लिए ऐसे 'टॅग्ज' इस्तेमाल कर सकते है की  जिसकी वजहसे उनके प्रतिस्पर्धीयोंक   पुरा खातमा हो जाए ... तो ऐसाभी मुमकीन  है की वे उनके सॉफ्टवेअर और हार्डवेअरमें ऐसे कुछ 'टॅग्ज' इस्तेमाल करेंगे  की जिसकी वजह से पुरी दुनिया की महत्वपुर्ण जानकारी इंटरनेटके द्वारा उनके  पास पहूंच जाए ... उसमें हमारे जैसे लोगोंकी गतिविधीयाँ भी आगई... खासकर  9-11 के बाद यह सब उनके लिए बहुत महत्वपुर्ण होगया है...'' कमांड1 ने  कमांड2की तरफ देखते हूए उसकी प्रतिक्रिया लेते हूए कहा. 

'' हां तुम सही कहते हो... ऐसा हो सकता है'' कमांड2 ने अपनी राय बताते हूए कहा.

''  इसलिए मैने क्या किया पता है? ... लिनक्स का सोर्स कोड लेकर उसे कंपाईल  किया... और फिर उसे अपने कॉम्प्यूटरमें इन्स्टॉल किया... अपनेसे जो हो सकता  है वह सभी तरह की एतीहात बरतना जरुरी है...'' कमांड1 बोल रहा था. 

उसके बोलनेमे गर्व और खुदका बडप्पन झलक रहा था. 

''  अरे यह अमेरिका क्या चीज है तुझे पताही नही ... सारी दुनियापर राज करनेका  उनका सपना है... और उसके लिए वह किसीभी हदतक गिर सकते है...'' कमांड1 आगे  बोल रहा था.

कमांड2ने कमांड1 की तरफ प्रश्नार्थक मुद्रामें देखा. 

'' चांदपर सबसे पहले आदमी कब पहूँचा? ... तुमने स्कुलमें पढाही होगा ना?..'' कमांड1 ने सवाल किया. 

'' अमेरिकाने भेजे यान द्वारा 1969 को नील आर्मस्ट्राँग सबसे पहले चांदपर पहूंचा.'' कमांड2 ने झटसे स्कुली बच्चे की तरह जवाब दिया. 

''सभी  स्कुली बच्चोंके दिमाग मे यही कुटकुटकर भरा हूवा है ... और अभीभी भरा जा  रहा है... लेकिन सच क्या है इसके बारेमे लोगोंने कभी सोचा है?... जो  व्हीडीओ अमेरिकाने टी व्ही पर सारी दुनिया को दिखाया उसमें अमेरिकाका झंडा  मस्त लहराता हूवा दिख रहा था... चांदपर अगर हवाही नही है ... तो वह झंडा  कैसा लहरेगा ... जो लोग चांद पर उतरे उनके साये... यान की बदली हूई जगह...  ऐसे न जाने कितने सबुत है जो दर्शाते है की अमेरीकाका यान चांदपर गयाही नही  था...'' कमांड1 आवेशमें आकर बोल रहा था. 

'' क्या बात करता है तू ... फिर यह सब क्या झूट है? ...'' कमांड2 ने आश्चर्यसे पुछा.

''  झूठ ही नही ... सफेद झूठ... इतनाही नही उस वक्त सॅटेलाईटसे जमीन की ली हूई  तस्वीरोंमे जो सेट उन लोगोंने बनाया था उसकी तस्वीर भी मिली है...'' 

'' ठिक है मान लेते है की यह सब झूठ ... लेकिन अमेरिका यह सब किसलिए करेगा?'' 

''  हां यह अच्छा सवाल है ... की उन्होने वह सब क्यों किया? ... इतना सारा  झंझट करने की उन्हे क्या जरुरत थी? ... जिस वक्त अमेरिकाने उनका यान चांदपर  उतरनेका दावा किया तब रशीया अमेरिकाका सबसे बडा प्रतिस्पर्धी था... हम  रशीयासे दो कदम आगे है यह दिखानेके लिये उन्होने यह सब किया ... और उसमें  वे कामयाबभी रहे...'' हर एक शब्दके साथ कमांड1का आवेश बढता दिखाई दे रहा  था. 

'' माय गॉड... मतलब इतना बडा धोखा और वह भी सारी दुनियाको...'' कमांड2के मुंहसे निकल गया. 

''  अमेरिका अब अंग्रेज पहले जिस रास्तेसे जा रहे थे उस रस्ते से चल रहा है...  दुसरे वर्ल्ड वार के पहले ब्रिटीश लोगोंने सारी दुनियापर राज किया... उस  वक्त कहते थे की उनकी जमिनपर सुरज कभी डूबता नही था... अब अमेरिकाभी वही  करनेका प्रयास कर रही है.... फर्क सिर्फ इतना है की ब्रिटीश लोगोंने  आमनेसामने राज किया और ये अब छुपे रहकर राज करना चाहते है... मतलब  'प्रॉक्सी रूलींग'. अफगाणिस्थान, इराक, कुवेत, साऊथ कोरिया यहाँ पर वे क्या  कर रहे है ... प्रॉक्सी रूलींग ... और क्या?''

'' हां तुम बिलकुल सही कहते हो...'' कमांड2ने सहमती दर्शाई. 

'' और यही अमेरिकाका अधिपत्य, प्रभुत्व खतम करना अपना परम हेतू है ..'' कमांड1ने जोशमें कहा. 

कमांड2के  चेहरेसे ऐसा लग रहा था की वह उसकी बातोंसे बहुत प्रभावित हुवा है. और  कमांड1के चेहरेपर कमांड2को ब्रेन वॉश करनेमें उसे जो सफलता मिली थी उसका  आनंद झलक रहा था. 

इतनेमें शुरु हुए कॉम्प्यूटरका बझर बजा. कमांड1को ईमेल आई थी. कमांड1ने मेलबॉक्स खोला. उसमें बॉसकी मेल थी. 

'' एक बात मेरे समझमें नही आती की यह बॉस है कौन?'' कमांड2ने उत्सुकतापुर्वक पुछा. 

''  यह किसीकोभी पता नही ... सिवाय खुद बॉसके... और इस बातसे हमें कोई सरोकार  नही की बॉस कौन है?... क्योंकी हम सब लोगोंको एक सुत्रमें जिस बातने जोडा  है वह कोई एक व्यक्ती ना होकर ... एक विचारधारा है... वह विचारधाराही सबसे  महत्वपुर्ण है... आज बास है कल नही होगा... लेकिन उसकी विचारधारा हमेशा  जिंदा रहना चाहिए...'' कमांड1 मेल खोलते वक्त बोल रहा था. 

मेलमें  सिर्फ 'हाय' ऐसा लिखा हूवा था और मेलको कोई फाईल अटॅच की हूई थी. कमांड1 ने  अटॅचमेंट ओपन की. वह मॅडोनाकी एक 'बोल्ड' तस्वीर थी. 

'' यह क्या भेजा बॉसने?'' कमांड2 ने आश्चर्यसे पुछा. 

''  तुम अभी बच्चे हो... धीरे धीरे सब समझ जावोगे... बस इतनाही जान लो की  दिखाने के दात और खाने के दात हमेशा अलग रहते है... '' कमांड1 तस्वीर की  तरफ देखकर मुस्कुराते हूए बोला. 

कमांड1 ने बडी चपलतासे  कॉम्प्यूटरके कीबोर्डके चार पाच बटन दबाए. सामने मॉनिटरपर एक सॉफ्टवेअर खुल  गया. कमांड1ने मॅडोनाके उस तस्वीरको डबल क्लीक किया. एक निले रंग का  प्रोग्रेस बार धीरे धीरे आगे बढने लगा. कमांड1 ने कमांड2की तरफ  रहस्यतापुर्ण ढंग से देखा. 

'' लेकिन यह क्या कर रहे हो ... स...'' कमांड2ने कहा. 

कमांड1ने झटसे कमांड2के मुंहपर हाथ रखकर उसकी बोलती बंद की.

'' गलतीसेभी तुम्हारे मुंहमें मेरा नाम नही आना चाहिए... तुझे पता है... दिवार के भी कान होते है...''

''सॉरी'' कमांड2 अपने गलती का अहसास होते हूए बोला. 

'' यहां गलतियोंको माफ नही किया जाता...'' कमांड1ने दृढतापुर्वक कहा. 

तबतक प्रोग्रेस बार आगे बढते हूए पुरीतरह निला हो चूका था. 

''  इसे स्टेग्नोग्राफी कहते है ... मतलब तस्वीरोंमे संदेश छुपाना...  देखनेवालोंको सिर्फ तस्वीर दिखाई देगी ... लेकिन इस तस्वीरमेंभी बहोत सारी  महत्वपुर्ण जानकारी छिपाई जा सकती है...'' कमांड1 उसे समझा रहा था. 

'' लेकिन अगर यह तस्वीर यहां पहूचनेसे पहले किसी और के हाथ लगी तो?'' कमांड2 अपनी शंका उपस्थीत की. 

''  यह सब जानकारी सिर्फ इस सॉफ्टवेअरके द्वारा ही बाहर निकाली जा सकती है...  और उसे पासवर्ड लगता है.... यह सॉफ्टवेअर बॉसने खुद बनाया हूवा है....  इसलिये यह किसी दुसरे के पास रहने का तो सवाल ही पैदा नही होता'' कमांड1ने  उसके सवाल का यथोचीत उत्तर दिया था. 

'' कौनसी जानकारी छिपाई गई है इस तस्वीर में ... जरा देखु तो'' कमांड2 उत्सुकतावश देखने लगा. 

इतनेमें मॉनिटरपर एक मेसेज दिखने लगा. '' अगले काम की तैयारी शुरु करो ... उसका वक्त बादमें बताया जाएगा.''

----------


## Shivam jain

हॉस्पिटल के सामने एक सफेद कार आकर खडी हूई, उसमेंसे जॉन उतर गया. आज वह  उसके हमेशाके पुलीस युनीफार्ममें नही था. और उसका मुडभी हमेशा का नही लग  रहा था. उसके हाथमें सफेद फुलोंका एक गुलदस्ता था. सिधे लिफ्टके पास जाकर  उसने लिफ्ट का बटन दबाया. लिफ्टमें प्रवेश कर उसने फ्लोअर नं. 12 का बटन  दबाया. लिफ्ट बंद होकर उपरकी तरफ दौडने लगी. लिफ्टके रफ्तारके साथ उसके  दिमाग में चल रहे विचारोंनेभी रफ्तार पकड ली....

दिवारपर खुनसे गोल क्यों निकाला गया होगा?....

फोरेन्सीक जांचमें खुन सानीकाही पाया गया था.....

जरुर जिसने भी वह गोल निकाला वह कुछ कहने का प्रयास कर रहा होगा...

खुन किसने किया इसका अंदाजा शायद अँजेनीको होगा...

लिफ्ट  रुक गई और लिफ्टकी बेल बजी. बेलने जॉनके विचारोंके श्रुंखलाको तोडा. सामने  इलेक्ट्रॉनिक डिस्प्लेमें 12 यह नंबर आया था. लिफ्टका दरवाजा खुला और जॉन  लिफ्टसे बाहर निकल गया. अपने लंबे- लंबे कदम से चलते हूए जॉन सिधा 'बी'  वार्डमें घुस गया. 

जॉनने एकबार अपने हाथमें पकडे फुलोंके  गुलदस्तेकी तरफ देखा और उसने 'बी2' रूमका दरवाजा धीरेसे खटखटाया. थोडी देर  तक राह देखी, लेकिन अंदर कोईभी आहट नही थी. उसने दरवाजा फिरसे खटखटाया - इस  बार जोरसे. लेकिन अंदर से कोई प्रतिक्रिया नही थी. यह देखकर उसने अपनी  उलझन भरी नजर इधर उधर दौडाई. उसे अब चिंता होने लगी थी. वह दरवाजा जोर  जोरसे ठोकने लगा. 

क्या हूवा होगा?...

यही तो थी अँजेनी ...

आज उसे डिस्चार्ज तो नही करने वाले थे...

फिर .. वह कहाँ गई?

कुछ अनहोनी तो नही हूई होगी?...

उसका  दिल धडकने लगा. उसने फिरसे आजूबाजू देखा. वार्डके एक सिरेको एक काऊंटर था.  काऊंटरपर जानकारी मील सकती है... ऐसा सोचकर वह तेजीसे काऊंटरकी तरफ जाने  लगा. 

"एक्सक्यूज मी" उसने काऊंटरपर नर्सका ध्यान अपनी तरफ आकर्षीत करनेका प्रयास किया. 

नर्सके लिए यह रोजका ही होगा, क्योंकी जॉनकी तरफ ध्यान न देते हूए वह अपने काममें व्यस्त रही.

''  'बी2' को एक पेशंट थी... अँजेनी कार्टर ... कहा गई वह? ... उसे डिस्चार्ज  तो नही दिया गया? ... लेकिन उसका डिस्चार्ज तो आज नही था ... फिर वह कहाँ  गई? ... वहाँ तो कोई नही...'' जॉन सवालों पे सवाल पुछे जा रहा था. 

'' एक मिनट ... एक मिनट ... कौनसी रूम कहां आपने?'" नर्सने उसे रोकते हुए कहा. 

"बी2" जॉनने एक गहरी सास लेकर कहां. 

नर्सने  एक फाईल निकाली. फाईल खोलकर 'बी2' ... बी2' ऐसा बोलते हूए उसने फाईलके  इंडेक्सके उपर अपनी लचीली उंगली फेरी. फिर इंडेक्समें लिखा हूवा पेज नंबर  निकालने के लिए उसने फाईलके कुछ पन्ने अपने एक खास अंदाजमें पलटे. 

"'बी2' ... मिसेस अँजेनी कार्टर..." नर्स तसल्ली करने के लिए बोली. 

" हां ...अँजेनी कार्टर" जॉनने कंन्फर्म किया. 

जॉन उत्सुकतासे उसकी तरफ देखने लगा. लेकिन वह एकदम शांत थी. जैसे वह जॉनके सब्रका इंतहान ले रही हो. जॉनको उसका गुस्सा भी आ रहा था. 

'' सॉरी ... मिस्टर ..?" नर्सने जॉनका नाम जानने के लिए उपर देखा. 

जॉन का दिल और जोर जोरसे धडकने लगा. 

"जॉन" जॉनने खुदको संभालते हूए अपना नाम बताया. 

" सॉरी ... मिस्टर जॉन ... सॉरी फॉर इनकन्व्हीनियंस ... उसे दुसरी रूममें ... बी23 में शीफ्ट किया गया है...." नर्स बोल रही थी.

जॉनके जान मे जान आई थी.

"ऍक्यूअली ... बी2 बहुत कंजेस्टेड हो रहा था ... इसलिए उनकेही कहने पर...." नर्स अपनी सफाई दे रही थी.

लेकिन जॉनको कहा उसका सुनने की फुरसत थी? नर्स अपना बोलना पुरा करनेके पहलेही जॉन वहांसे तेजीसे निकल गया ... बी23 की तरफ.

----------


## Shivam jain

बी23 की तरफ जाते हूए जॉनको खुदका ही आश्चर्य लगने लगा था. 

यह कैसी बेचैनी?...

ऐसा तो पहले कभी नही हूवा था...

अबतक न जाने कितनी केसेस उसके हाथके निचेसे गई थी... लेकिन एक स्त्री के बारेमें ऐसी बेचैनी...

और कुछ अनहोनी तो नही हूई होगी? ऐसी चिंता और इतनी चिंता उसे पहले कभी नही हूई थी...

उसने  बी23 का दरवाजा खटखटाया. दरवाजा खुलाही था. दरवाजा धकेलकर वह अंदर जाने  लगा. अंदर बेडपर अँजेनी लेटी हूई थी. वह सोचमें डूबी खिडकीसे बाहर जैसे  शुन्य भावसे देख रही थी. जॉन की आहट आतेही उसने दरवाजे की तरफ देखा. जॉनको  देखतेही वह मुस्कुरा दी. लेकिन उसके चेहरेसे दुख का साया अभीभी हटा नही दिख  रहा था. शायद अभीभी वह गहरे सदमेसे उभरी नही थी. वह उसके पास जाकर खडा  हूवा. उसने उसे बगलमे रखे स्टूलपर बैठने का इशारा किया. स्टूलपर बैठनेके  बाद फुलोंका गुलदस्ता उसके बाजूमे रखते हूवे जॉनने पुछा - '' कैसी हो?'' 

वह फिरसे उसकी तरफ देखकर मुस्कुराई. ऐसे लग रहा था जैसे मुस्कुरानेके लिए उसे बडा कष्ट हो रहा हो. 

''  मुसिबतोंका पहाड जिसपर गिर पडता है वही उसकी मार समझ सकता है... आप किस  पिडादायक मनस्थीतीसे गुजर रही होगी मै समझ सकता हू...'' जॉन बोल रहा था. 

अँजेनीके  आँखोसे आसु बहने लगे. जॉन बोलते बोलते रुक गया. उसने उसे धिरज देता हूवा  अपना हाथ उसके कंधेपर रख दिया. अब तो उसने जो आँसूओंका बांध रोकने की कोशीश  की थी वह टूट गया और वह जॉनसे लिपटकर फुट फुटकर रोने लगी. जॉन उसे सहलाते  हूए ढाढस बंधाने का प्रयास कर रहा था. उसे कैसे समझाया जाए कुछ समझ नही आ  रहा था. 


अब वह थोडी नॉर्मल हो गई थी. जॉनने अब जान लिया की अँजेनीको खुनके बारेमें पुछनेका यही सही वक्त है. 

'' किसने खुन किया होगा? ... आपको कोई संदेह? ... या अंदाजा? '" जॉनने धीरेसे पुछा. 

अँजेनीने इन्कारमें अपना सर हिलाया और फिर खिडकीके बाहर देखते हूए फिरसे सोचमें डूब गई. 

जॉनने उसकी जेबसे एक फोटो निकाला.

''  यह देखो... यहाँ दिवारपर ... खुनसे गोल निकाला गया है ... यह क्या हो सकता  है? ...कुछ अंदाजा? ... या फिर किसने निकाला होगा... इसके बारे मे कुछ बता  सकती हो?" जॉनने पुछा. 

अँजेनीने फोटो गौरसे देखा. दिवारपर लिखे  हूए गोल के निचे बेडपर पडे हूए उसके पतीके मृत शरीरको देखकर फिरसे उसका गला  भर आया... जॉनने फोटो फिरसे जेबमें रखा. 

'" नही मतलब इस गोलका कुछ  अर्थ समझमें आता है क्या? ... वह एबीसीडीका 'ओ' भी हो सकता है ... या फिर  शून्यभी हो सकता है ..." जॉनने कहा.

'' मै समझ सकता हूँ की यह आपके  पती के खुन के बारे में पुछने का उचीत वक्त नही ... लेकिन जानकारी जितनी  जादा और जितने जल्दी मिल सकती है उतने जल्दी हम खुनीको पकड सकते है...''  जॉन ने कहा.

अँजेनी अब अपने इरादे पक्के कर संभलकर सिधे बैठ गई '' पुछो आपको जो पुछना है .."' 

जॉननेभी जान लिया की पुरी जानकारी निकालनेका यही उचीत समय है.

"' सानी क्या करता था? ... मतलब बाय प्रोफेशन'' जॉनने पहला सवाल पुछा. 

''  वह इंपोर्ट एक्सपोर्टका बिझीनेस करता था ... मेनली गारमेंटस् ... इंडीयन  कॉन्टीनेंटमें उसका बिझीनेस फैला हूवा था '' अँजेनी बोल रही थी. 

'' कोई प्रोफेशनल रायव्हल?" जॉनने पुछा.

'' नही... उसका डोमेन एकदम अलग होनेसे उसे कोई प्रोफेशनल रायव्हल्स होनेका सवालही पैदा नही होता. '" अँजेनी बोल रही थी. 

"' अच्छा आप क्या करती है ?" जॉनने अगला सवाल पुछा. 

'' मै एक फॅशन डिझायनर हूँ" अँजेनीने कहा. 

बहुत  देरतक उनके सवाल जवाब चलते रहे. आखीर स्टूलसे उठते हूए जॉनने कहा '' ठीक  है ... अबके लिए इतनी जानकारी काफी है... अब आप थकी भी होगी... मतलब  दिमागसे... आराम करो ... फिरसे कुछ लगा तो हम आपसे पुछेंगेही ...''

जॉन जाने लगा. 

अँजेनी उसे दरवाजे तक छोडनेके लिए उठने लगी तो जॉन ने कहा '' आप पडे रहिए .. आपको आराम की सख्त जरुरत है'" 

फिरभी वह उसे दरवाजेतक छोडनेके लिए उठ गई. जॉन दरवाजे तक पहूचता नही की उसे पिछेसे उसकी आवाज आई -

" थँक यू ..."

जॉन एकदमसे रुक गया और उसने मुडकर पुछा '' किसलिए?''

''  मेरी जान बचानेके लिए ... डॉक्टरने मुझे सब बताया है... अगर आप समयपर मुझे  कृत्रिम सांसे नही देते तो शायद मै अब जिवीत नही होती ...'' अँजेनी उसकी  तरफ कृतज्ञता भरी निगाहोंसे देखते हूए बोली. 

'' उसमें क्या है... मैने मेरा कर्तव्य किया बस '" जॉनने कहा. 

'' वह आपका बडप्पन है'' अँजेनी दरवाजेतक पहूचते हूए बोली. 

जॉन  अब वहा से निकल गया था. लंबे लंबे कदम डालते हूवे जल्दी जल्दी वह चलने  लगा. शायद अपनी भावनाएँ छिपाने के लिए. थोडे ही समयमे वह कॉरीडोर के सिरेतक  जा पहूंचा. दाई तरफ मुडनेसे पहले उसने एक बार पिछे मुडकर देखा. वह अभीभी  उसके तरफही देख रही थी. 


जॉन पॅसेजमेंसे लिफ्टकी तरफ जा रहा था.  अँजेनीको छोडकर जाते हूए उसे अपना दिल भारी भारी लग रहा था. अचानक जॉनका  ध्यान लिफ्टकी तरफ गया. लिफ्ट अभीभी वहासे दूरही थी. लिफ्टके उस तरफवाले  हिस्सेसे एक युवक आया. उसने काला टी शर्ट पहना हूवा था और उस टी शर्टपर  'झीरो' निकाला हुवा था, जैसा उसने पहलेभी सानीके खुनके दिन देखा था. जॉन  एकदम हरकतमें आया और लिफ्टकी तरफ दौडने लगा. 

उसने आवाज दिया, "ए... हॅलो "

लेकिन  उसका आवाज पहूचनेसे पहलेही वह युवक लिफ्टमें घुस गया था. जॉन औरभी जोरसे  दौडने लगा. लिफ्ट बंद होगई थी... लेकिन अभीभी निचे या उपर नही गई थी. जॉन  दौडते हूए लिफ्टके पास गया. उसने लिफ्टका बटन दबाया. लेकिन व्यर्थ. लिफ्ट  निचे जाने लगी थी. जॉनको क्या करे कुछ सुझ नही रहा था. वह युवक उस दिन देखे  युवकके हूलिए जैसा नही था. लेकिन पता नही क्यों जॉनको लग रहा था की जरुर  सानीके खुनका रहस्य उस 'झीरो' में छिपा हूवा है. जॉन बगलकी सिढीयोंसे  तेजीसे निचे उतरने लगा. बिच बिचेमें उसका लिफ्टकी तरफभी ध्यान था. लेकिन  मानो लिफ्ट बिचमें कही भी रुकनेके लिए तैयार नही थी. शायद वह एकदम ग्राऊंड  फ्लोअरकोही रुकनेवाली थी. जब जॉनने देखा की लिफ्ट उससे दो माले आगे निकल गई  तो वह और जोरसे सिढीयाँ उतरने लगा. 


आखिर सासें फुली हूई  हालतमे वह ग्राऊंड फ्लोअरको पहूँच गया. उसने लिफ्टकी तरफ देखा. लिफ्टमेंके  लोग कबके बाहर आ चूके थे और लिफ्टका डिस्प्ले लिफ्ट उपरकी दिशामें जा रही  है ऐसा दर्शा रहा था. जॉन दौडते हूए हॉस्पीटलके बाहर लपका. उसने सब तरफ  अपनी पैनी नजरें दौडाई. पार्कीगमेभी जाकर देखा. हॉस्पीटलके बाहर रोडपर जाकर  देखा. लेकिन वह काले रंगके टी शर्टवाला युवक कही भी दिखाई नही दे रहा था

----------


## Shivam jain

चांदके धुंधले रोशनीमे टेरेसपर कमांड1 और कमांड2 बैठे हूए थे. उनके सामने  लॅपटॉप रखा हूवा था. बिच बिचमें वे मजेसे व्हिस्कीके घूंट ले रहे थे.  कमांड1 कॉम्प्यूटरको तेजीसे कमांड दे रहा था. एक पलमें न जाने कितने की  बोर्डके बटन वह दबा रहा था.

'" यह तुम क्या कर रहे हो?" कमांड2ने उत्सुकतावश पुछा. 

'' अरे यह पोलीस ऑफीसर जॉन अपने केसपर काम कर रहा है '' कमांड1 ने अपना की बोर्डके बटन दबाना जारी रखते हूए कहा. 

"' तो फिर?'' कमांड2 ने पुछा.

'' उसके दिमागमें क्या पक रहा है यह हमें जानना नही चाहिए?'' कमांड1 ने कहा. 

'" उसके दिमागमें क्या चल रहा है यह हमें कैसे पता चलेगा?'' कमांड2ने आश्चर्यसे पुछा. 

''  इधर देख वह अब इंटरनेटपर ऑनलाईन है .. अब यह मेल मै उसको भेज रहा हूँ ....  यह मेल उसका पासवर्ड ब्रेक करेगी'' कमांड1 बडे आत्मविश्वाससे कह रहा था.

'' पासवर्ड? लेकिन कैसे ?" कमांड2ने आश्चर्यसे पुछा.

'' बताता हू... बताता हू'' कमांड1 ने मेलका 'सेंड' बटन दबाया और आगे कहा, 

''  देखो, यह मेल जब वह खोलेगा तब उसके कॉम्प्यूटरपर 'सेशन एक्सपायर्ड' ऐसा  मेसेज आयेगा. फिर वह फिरसे जब अपना पासवर्ड एंटर करेगा तब वह अपने  प्रोग्रॅम मे एंटर किया हूवा होगा. इस तरह यह अपना प्रोग्रॅम उसका पासवर्ड  अपने पास बडी सुरक्षा के साथ पहूँचाएगा'' 

कमांड1के चेहरेपर एक अजीब मुस्कुराहट की छटा दिखाई देने लगी.

'' क्या दिमाग पाया बॉस...'' कमांड2 कॉम्प्यूटरकी तरफ देखते हूए अपना व्हिस्कीका ग्लास बगल में रखते हूए बोला. 

'" धीरे धीरे तू भी यह सब सिख जाएगा'' कमांड1ने उसके पिठपर थपथपाते हूए कहा. 

'' तेरे जैसा गुरू मिलनेके बाद मुझे चिंता करने की क्या जरुरत है ?" कमांड1 चढाते हूए कमांड2ने कहा.

कमांड1को  जादा से जादा चढाने के चक्करमें कमांड2का बगलमें रखे व्हिस्कीके ग्लासको  धक्का लगा और वह ग्लास निचे फर्शपर गिर गया. उसके टूकडे टूकडे होगए. कमांड2  ग्लासके टूकडे उठाने लगा. 

कमांड1ने कॉम्प्यूटरपर काम करते हूए कांचके टूकडे उठा रहे कमांड2की तरफ देखा और फिरसे अपने काममें जूट गया. 

" इऽऽ" कमांड2 चिल्लाया.

" क्या हूवा ?" कमांड1ने पुछा.

'' उंगली कट गया "" कमांड2की कांच के टूकडे उठाते हूए उंगली कट गई थी. कमांड2 अपना दर्द छिपाने का प्रयास करने लगा. 

" बी ब्रेव्ह ... डोन्ट अॅक्ट लाइक अ किड " कमांड1 ने कहा और मॉनिटरकी तरफ देखते हूए फिरसे अपने काममें जूट गया. 

कमांड2ने  वैसेही खुनसे सने हाथसे कांचके बाकी टूकडे उठाए, वहाँ एक पॉलीथीन बॅग पडी  हूई थी उसमें डाले और उस पॉलीथीनकी बॅगको गांठ मारकर वह बॅग मकान के पिछले  हिस्सेमें झाडीमें फेंक दी. 

उतनेमें कमांड1को एक मेल आई हूई दिखाई दी. 

''  उसने अपनी मेल खोली है शायद... इसको तो अपना पासवर्ड ब्रेक करवाके लेनेकी  बडी जल्दी दिख रही है '" बोलते हूए कमांड1ने मेल खोली. मेल ब्लँक थी.  मेलमें पासवर्ड नही आया था. अचानक कमांड1ने विद्युत गतीसे कॉम्प्यूटर बंद  किया. 

'' क्या हूवा?" कमांड2 ने पुछा.

'" साला हम जितना सोच रहे थे उतना येडा नही है.... उसको शायद संदेह हूवा है'" कमांड1 ने कहा.

" मेल ब्लँक है ... इसका मतलब उसका पासवर्डभी ब्लँक होगा'" कमाड2ने अपना अनुमान लगाया.

"मि. कमांड2 ... इमेल पासवर्ड कभीभी ब्लँक नही होता'" कमांड1 अपने खास अंदाजमें कहा.

"" फिर ...तूमने इतनी तेजीसे कॉम्प्यूटर क्यों बंद किया?" कमांड2 ने उत्सुकतावश पुछा.

"'अरे, उसे अगर सहीमें संदेह हूवा होगा तो वह हमें ट्रेस करनेकी कोशीश जरुर करेगा'" कमांड2ने कहा.

"अच्छा अच्छा" कमांड2 उसे जैसे समझ गया ऐसा जताते हूए बोला. 

कमांड1 व्हिस्कीका ग्लास लेकर अपने जगहसे उठ गया. 

'' हमें यहाँ ऐसे खुलेमें नही बैठना चाहिए '' कमांड2ने अपनी चिंता जाहिर की.

"' ऐसा क्यों?'' कमांड1 ने व्हिस्कीका ग्लास हाथमें लेकर टहलते हूए कहा. 

''  नही मैने सुना है की अमेरिकन सॅटेलाईटके कॅमेरे धरतीपर 10 बाय 10 इंच तक  स्पष्ट रुपसे देख सकते है ... उसमें हम लोगभी दिख सकते है...'' कमांड2ने  स्पष्ट किया. 

कमांड1 टहलते हूए एकदम ठहाका लगाकर हसने लगा. 

'' क्या हूवा '" कमांड2 उसके हसनेकी वजह समझ नही पा रहा था. 

'"  अरे, यह अमेरिकन लोग प्रोपॅगँन्डा करनेमें बहुत एक्सपर्ट है .. अगर वे 10  बाय 10 इंच तक स्पष्टतासे देख सकते है तो फिर वे उस ***** बीन लादेनको, जो  की कितने दिनसे उनके नाकमें दम कर रहा है, उसे क्यों पकड नही पा रहे है?  ... हां यह बात सही है की कुछ चिजोंमे अमेरिकन टेक्नॉलॉजीका कोई जवाब  नही... लेकिन एक सच के साथ 10 झुठ जोडनेकी अमेरिकाकी पुरानी स्टाईल है...  एक सच के साथ 10 झुठ जोडनेको क्या कहते है पता है? '"

" क्या कहते है?" कमांड2ने उत्सुकतासे पुछा.

" शुगरकोटींग ... तुझे पता है? ... दुसरे र्वल्ड वार के वक्त हिटलरकी फौज मरते दमतक क्यों लढी?"' कमांड1 ने पुछा.

कमांड2 कमांड1की तरफ असमंजस सा देखने लगा. 

हिटलरने  प्रोपॅगॅन्डा किया था की उनके फौजमें जल्दीही व्ही2 मिसाईल आनेवाला है...  और अगर वह मिसाईल उनके फौजमें आता तो वे पुरी दुनियापर राज कर सकते थे'"  कमांड1 ने कहा.

'' फिर क्या हूवा आगया क्या वह मिसाईल उनके फौजमें ?" कमांड2 ने पुछा.

'' जब व्ही2 नामकी कोई चिज होगी तो आएगी ना? ..." कमांड1 ने कहा. 

अब कमांड1 कॉम्प्यूटर फिरसे शुरु करने लगा.

'' अब फिरसे क्यो शुरु कर रहे हो?... वह फिरसे हमें ट्रेस करेगा ना'" कमांड2 ने अपनी चिंता व्यक्त की. 

''  नही ... अब शुरु करनेके बाद अपनेको अलग आय. पी. अॅड्रेस मिलेगा ... जिसकी  वजहसे वह हमें ट्रेस नही कर पाएगा '" कमांड1 कॉम्प्यूटर शुरु होनेकी राह  देखते हूए बोला. 

कॉम्प्यूटर शुरू हूवा और मॉनिटरके दाएँ कॉर्नरमें मेल आनेका मेसेजभी आया.

"'बॉसकी मेल है '" मेल खोलते हूए कमांड1ने कहा.

उसने मेल खोली और पढने लगा. 

"कमांड2..." कमांड1 ने आवाज दिया.

"' हां" 

'' हमें अगले मिशनके बारेंमे आदेश मिल चूके है'' कमांड1 मेल पढते हूए बोला. 

कमांड2 कमांड1 के कंधेपर झूककर मेलमें क्या लिखा है यह पढने की कोशीश करने लगा. 

(to be contd...)

----------


## Shivam jain

जॉन कारमें जा रहा था. हॉस्पिटलसे डॉक्टरने उसे फोन कर बताया था की  अँजेनीको डिस्चार्ज दिया गया है. डॉक्टरके अनुसार मेडीकली वह पुरी तरहसे  संवर गई थी. सिर्फ मेंटली और इमोशनली संवरनेमें उसे थोडा वक्त लग सकता था.  सानीके पोस्टमार्टमके रिपोर्टभी आए थे. जॉनको उस सिलसिलेमें अँजेनीसे थोडी  बातचीत करनी थी. बातचीत वह फोनपरभी कर सकता था. लेकिन दिलको कितनाभी समझाने  की कोशीश करने पर भी दिल है की मानता नही था. उसे मिलनेकी उसकी इच्छा  जितना रोकने की कोशीश करो उतनी तिव्र हो चली थी. उसने उसे मुंहसे कृत्रिम  सांसे दी तब उसे उसका कुछ विषेश नही लगा था. लेकिन अब उसे उसके होठोंका वह  मुलायम स्पर्श रह रहकर याद आ रहा था. उसने कर्र ऽऽ.. गाडीका. ब्रेक लगाया.  गाडीको मोड लिया और निकल गया - अँजेनीके घरकी तरफ. 


जॉनकी कार  अँजेनीके अपार्टमेंटके निचे आकर रुकी. उसने गाडी पार्किंगकी तरफ मोड ली.  पार्किंगमे कुछ समय वह वैसाही गाडीमें बैठा रहा. आखीर अपने मन से चल रहे  कश्मकशसे उभरकर वह गाडीसे उतर गया. लंबे लंबे कदमसे वह लिफ्टकी तरफ गया.  लिफ्ट खुलीही थी, उसमें वह घुस गया. लिफ्ट बंद होकर उपरकी तरफ दौडने लगी. 

लिफ्ट  रुक गई. लिफ्टमें डिस्प्लेपर 10 आंकडा आया था. लिफ्टका दरवाजा खुला और जॉन  बाहर निकल गया. अँजेनीका फ्लॅटका दरवाजा अंदर से बंद था. वह दरवाजेके पास  गया. फिर वहा थोडी देर अपने दरवाजा खटखटाऊ की नही यह सोचकर चहलकदमी करने  लगा. वह डोअर दबानेही वाला था की अचानक सामनेका दरवाजा खुला. दरवाजेमें  अँजेनी खडी थी. जॉन का चेहरा ऐसा हुवा मानो उसे चोरी करते हूए पकडा गया हो.

'' क्या हूवा? '' अँजेनी हसते हूए बोली.

इतना खिलखिलाकर हसते हूए जॉन उसे पहली बार देख रहा था. 

"'  किधर? कहा? ... कुछ नही... मुझे तुम्हारे यहा इस केसके सिलसिलेमें आना  था... नही मतलब आया हूँ '' जॉन अपने चेहरेके भाव जितने हो सकते है उतने  छिपाते हूए बोला. 

'' आवो ना फिर... अंदर आवो... '' अँजेनी फिरसे हसते हूए बोली. 

अँजेनीने उसे घरके अंदर लेकर दरवाजा बंद किया. 


जॉन और अँजेनी ड्रॉईंगरूममें बैठे हूए थे. 

"  पोस्टमार्टमके रिपोर्टके अनुसार ... सानीको पिस्तौल की गोली सिनेमें बाई  तरफ एकदम हार्टके बिचोबिच लगी... इसलिये वह गोल जो दिवारपर निकाला था वह  उसने निकालनेका कोई सवालही पैदा नही होता'' जॉनने अपना तर्क प्रस्तूत किया.  

'' मतलब वह आकार जरुर खुनीनेही निकाला होगा'' अँजेनीने कहा. 

थोडा सोचकर वह आगे बोली , '' लेकिन गोल निकालकर उसे क्या जताना होगा? "" 

'' वही तो... सबसे बडा सवाल अब हमारे सामने है"" जॉनने कहा. 

'' अगर इस तरह से और कोई खुन इससे पहले हूवा है क्या यह अगर देखा तो?'' अँजेनीने अपना विचार व्यक्त किया. 

'' वह हम सब पहलेही देख चूके है... पिछले रेकॉर्डमें इस तरह का एकभी खुन मौजूद नही है"" जॉनने कहा. 

इतनेमे जॉनका मोबाईल बजा. उसने बटन दबाकर वह कानको लगाया, "यस ...सॅम"

जॉनने उधरसे सॅमको सुना और वह एकदम उठकर खडा होगया, " क्या?"

अँजेनी क्या हूवा यह समझनेकी कोशीश करती हूई आश्चर्यसे उसके तरफ देखने लगी. 

'' मुझे जाना पडेगा '' जॉनने कहा और दरवाजेकी तरफ जानेको निकला.

जॉनने मोबाईल बंद कर अपने जेबमें रखा. 

जाते जाते अँजेनीको उसने सिर्फ इतनाही कहा , "मै तुझे बादमे मिलता हूँ ... मुझे अब जल्दसे जल्द वहाँ पहूँचना पडेगा. 

अँजेनी कुछ बोले इसके पहले जॉन जा चूका था.

----------


## Shivam jain

जॉनकी गाडी एक भीड भाड वाले रस्ते से दौडने लगी. बादमें इधर उधर मुडते हूए  वह गाडी एक पॉश बस्तीमें एक अपार्टमेंटके पास आकर रुकी. जॉन वहा पहूचनके  पहले ही वहां पुलिस की टीम आकर पहूँची थी. इस बार पुलिस के अलावा वहां  मिडीयाकी उपस्थीतीभी थी. भीडकी वजहसे रस्ता ब्लॉक होनेको आया था. जैसेही  जॉनने गाडी पार्क की और वह गाडीसे बाहर आगया मिडीयावालोने उसे घेर लिया.  भलेही वह एक प्राईव्हेट गाडीसे आया था और युनिफॉर्ममें नही था फिरभी पता  नही मिडीयावालोंको वह इस केससे सबंधीत होनेकी भनक कैसे लगी थी? 

"'मि. जॉन वुई वुड लाईक टू हिअर यूअर कमेंट ऑन द केस प्लीज '" कोई उसके सामने कॅमेरा और माईक्रोफोन लेकर आया. 

"'प्लीज  बाजू हटो .... मुझे अंदर जाने दो ... पहले मुझे इन्व्हेस्टीगेशन पूरा करने  दो ... उसके बादही मै अपनी कमेंट दे पाऊंगा "' जॉन भीडमेंसे बाहर निकलने  की कोशीश करते हूए बोला. 

फिरभी वहांसे कोई हटनेके लिए तैयार नही  था. बडी मुश्कीलसे उस भिडसे रस्ता निकालते हूए जॉन अपार्टमेंटकी तरफ जाने  लगा. दुसरे कुछ पुलिस उसे जानेके लिए जगह बनानेके लिए उसकी मदत करने लगे. 


जॉन  लिफ्टसे अपार्टमेंटके दसवे मालेपर पहूँच गया. सामनेही एक फ्लॅटके सामने  पुलिसकी भीड थी. जॉन फ्लॅटमें घुसतेही उसके सामने सॅम आया.

"सर, इधर '' सॅम जॉनको बेडरूमकी तरफ ले गया. 

बेडरूममे  खुनसे लथपथ एक स्त्री का शव पडा हूवा था और सामने दिवारपर फिरसे खुनसे एक  बडासा गोल निकाला हुवा था. इस बार उस गोलके अंदर खुनसे 0+6=6 और 0x6=0 ऐसा  लिखा हूवा था. जॉन सामने जाकर दिवारकी तरफ गौरसे देखने लगा. 

'' कौन औरत है यह?"" जॉनने सॅमको पुछा.

" हुयाना फिलीकिन्स ... कोई टी व्ही आर्टीस्ट है '" सॅमने कहा. 

'' यहाँ क्या अकेली रह रही थी?'' जॉनने पुछा. 

'"  हाँ सर, ... पडोसीयोंका तो यही कहना है ... उनके अनुसार बिच बिचमें कोई  आता था उसे मिलने... लेकिन हरबार वह कोई अलग ही शख्स रहता था. '" सॅमने उसे  मिले जानकारी का सारांश बयान किया. 

'' खुनीने दिवारपर 0+6=6 और  0x6=0 ऐसा लिखा है ... इससे कमसे कम इतना तो पता चलता है की वह गोल यानी की  शुन्यही है .. लेकिन 0+6=6 और 0x6=0 इसका क्या मतलब? ... कही वह हमे  गुमराह करनेकी कोशीश तो नही कर रहा है?" जॉनने अपना तर्क प्रस्तुत किया. 


'"  अॅडीटीव्ह आयडेंटीटी प्रॉपर्टी और झीरो मल्टीप्लीकेशन प्रॉपर्टी ...  गणितमें पढाया हूवा थोडा थोडा याद आ रहा है......'' सॅम ने कहा. 

"' वह सब ठीक है ... लेकिन उस खुनीको क्या कहना है यह तो पता चले?'' जॉनने जैसे खुदसेही पुछ लिया. 

दोनो सोचने लगे. उस सवाल का जवाब दोनोंके पास नही था. 

'"बाकीके कमरे देखे क्या?'" जॉनने पुछा.

"' हां, तलाशी जारी है''" सॅम ने कहा.

फोटोग्राफर फोटो ले रहे थे. फिंगर प्रिन्ट एक्सपर्ट कुछ हाथके, उंगलीयोंके निशान मिलते है क्या यह ढूढ रहे थे. 

'' मोटीव्ह के बारेमें कुछ ?'" जॉनने बेडरूमसे बाहर आते हूए सॅमसे पुछा.

'" नही सर ... लेकिन इतना जरुर है की पहला खुन जिसने किया था उसनेही यह खुनभी किया होगा.'' सॅम अपना अंदाजा बयान कर रहा था. 

'" हां ... बराबर है ... यह कोई सिरियल किलरकाही मसला लग रहा है "" जॉनने सॅमका समर्थन करते हूए कहा.

----------


## Shivam jain

कमांड1 और कमांड2 कुर्सीपर सुस्ता रहे थे. बॉसने उनको जो काम सौंपा था वह  उन्होने अच्छी तरह से निभाया था. इसलिए वे खुश लग रहे थे. उनकी पुरी रात  दौडधूपमें गई थी. बैठे बैठे कमांड1को निंदभी आ रही थी. उसके सामने रातका एक  एक वाक्या किसी चलचित्रकी तरह आ रहा था...


... रातके 3-3.15  बजे होगे. बाहर कडाके की ठंड थी. इधर उधर देखते हूए बडी सावधानीसे कमांड1  और कमांड2 एक अपार्टमेंटमें घुस गए. आपर्टमेंटमें सब तरफ एक तरह की डरावना  सन्नाटा फैला हूवा था. वहा जो भी सेक्यूरीटी तैनात थी, उसका उन्होने  पहलेसेही बंदोबस्त करके रखा था. तोभी वे बडी सावधानी बरतते हूए, अपने  कदमोंका आवाज ना हो इसका खयाल रखते हूए लिफ्टके पास गए. चारो तरफ अपनी पैनी  नजर दौडाते हूए कमांड1ने धीरेसे लिफ्टका बटन दबाया. लिफ्ट खुलतेही आजूबाजू  देखते हूए कमांड1 और कमांड2 दोनो लिफ्टमें घुस गए. दोनोंने हाथमें सफेद  सॉक्स पहने हूए थे. अपना चेहरा किसीकोभी दिखना नही चाहिए इसलिए उन्होने  अपने पहने हूए ओव्हरकोटकी कॉलर खडी की थी. लिफ्टका दरवाजा बंद हूवा  कमांड1ने सामने जाकर लिफ्टका बटन दबाया, जिसपर लिखा हूवा था -10.


लिफ्ट  दसवे मालेपर आकर रुकी. लिफ्ट का दरवाजा अपने आप खुला. कमांड1 और कमांड2  फिरसे इधर उधर देखते हूए धीरेसे बाहर आ गए. कोई देख नही रहा है इसकी तसल्ली  कर वे पॅसेजमें चलने लगे. उनके जूते के तलवेमे मुलायम रबर लगाया होता,  क्योंकी वे भलेही तेजीसे चल रहे थे लेकीन उनके जुतोंका बिलकुल आवाज नही आ  रहा था. वे 103 नंबरके फ्लॅटके सामने आकर रुके. फिरसे दोनोंने अपनी नजर  आजूबाजू दौडाई, कोई नही था. अपने ओव्हरकोटके जेबसे कुछ निकालकर कमांड1ने  सामने दरवाजे के की होलमे डालकर घुमाया. बस दो तिन झटके देकर घुमाया और  दरवाजेके हॅडलको हलकासा झटका देकर निचे दबाया, दरवाजा खुल गया. दोनोंके  चेहरे खुशीसे खिल गए. अंदर घना अंधेरा था. 


दोनो धीरेसे फ्लॅटके  अंदर घुस गए. उन्होने अपने हाथके सॉक्स निकालकर अपने ओव्हरकोटके जेबमें रख  दिए. सॉक्सके अंदर उनके हाथमें रबरके हॅन्डग्लोव्हज पहने हूए थे. उन्होने  धीरेसे आवाज ना हो इसकी खबरदारी लेते हूए दरवाजा अंदरसे बंद कर लिया. 

हॉलमे  अंधेरेमें कमांड1 और कमांड2 जैसे छटपटा रहे थे. अंधेरेमें उन्होने  बेडरूमकी तरफ जानेवाले रस्तेका अंदाजा लगाया और वे उस दिशामें चलने लगे.  अचानक कमांड1 बिचमें रखे हूए टी पॉयसे टकराया गिरते गिरते उसने बाजूमें रखे  एक चिजको पकड लिया और खुदको गिरनेसे बचाया. कमांड2नेभी उसे गिरनेसे  बचानेके लिए सहारा दिया. वो गिरनेसे तो बच गया लेकिन दुर्भाग्यसे बगलमें  रखे एक गोल कांच के पेपर वेटको उसका धक्का लगा, जिसकी वजहसे वह पेपरवेट  लुढकने लगा. कमांड1ने पेपरवेटको बडी चपलतासे पकड लिया और फिरसे उसकी पहली  जगहपर रख दिया. 

'' अरे यार लायटर लगा ... साला यहां कुछभी नही दिख रहा है....'' कमांड1 दबे स्वरमें लेकिन चिढकर बोला. 

कमांड2ने अपने जेबसे लायटर निकालकर जलाया. अब धुंदले प्रकाशमें थोडाबहुत दिखने लगा था. उनके सामनेही एक खुला हुवा दरवाजा था. 

बेडरूम इधरही होना चाहिए.....

कमांड1ने  सोचा. कमांड1 धीरे धीरे उस दरवाजेकी तरफ बढने लगा. उसके पिछे पिछे कमांड2  चल रहा था. दरवाजेसे अंदर जानेके बाद अंदर उनको बेडपर लिटी हुई कोई आकृती  दिखाई दी. कमांड1ने मुंहपर उंगली रख कमांड2को बिलकुल आवाज ना करने की  हिदायत दी. कमांड1ने अंधेरेमें टटोलकर बेडरूमका बल्ब जलाया. जो भी कोई लेटा  हुवा था शायद घोडे बेचकर सो रहा था, क्योंकी उसके शरीरमें कुछ भी हरकत नही  थी. कौन होगा यह जाननेके लिए कोई रास्ता नही था क्योंकी उसने अपने सरको  चादरसे ढक लिया था. कमांड1 ने अपने ओवरकोटकी जेबसे बंदूक निकाली. सोये हूए  आकृतीपर उसने वह बंदूक तानकर उसके चेहरेपरसे चादर हटाई. वह एक सुंदर स्त्री  थी. वह शायद वही थी जो उनको चाहिए थी क्योंकी एक पलकाभी अवकाश ना लेते हूए  कमांड1 ने सायलेंसर लगाई बंदुकसे उसपर गोलीयोंकी बौछार कर दी. उसके शरीर  में हरकत हूई, लेकीन वह सिर्फ मरनेके पहलेकी छटपटाहट थी. फिरसे उसका शरीर  ढीला होकर एक तरफ लूढक गया. निंदसे जगनेकीभी मोहलत कमांड1ने उसको नही दी  थी. वह खुनसे लथपथ निश्चल अवस्थामें मरी हूई पडी थी. 

" ए, तेरे पासका खंजर देना जरा'' कमांड1 कमांड2को फरमान दिया. 

अबतक  का उसका दबा स्वर एकदम कडा हो गया था. कमांड2 ने उसके ओवरकोटके जेबसे चाकू  निकालकर कमांड1के हाथमें दिया. कमांड1 वह खंजर मुर्देके खुनसे भिगोकर  दिवारपर लिखने लगा.

----------


## Lookmaan

*   अर्रे रे इस कहानी को पदने वाल तो कोई है ही नई
एक भी कामेँट या रेपो नी मिला
चलो आप सब क्योँ तकलीफ करोगे मै अकेला ही पद लूँगा
ये सूत्तर बँद कर दीजिए नियामक महोदय

*

----------


## GJDholariya

Dost tumhari ye kahani maine puri padhi hai..
Aur mujhe is kahani ke jariye SHUNYA k bare me bahot sari jankari mili hai jo maine aaj tak kahi bhi nahi padhi ya suni thi..
Mujhe to tumhari ye kahani bahot hi achhi lagi aur maine ise enjoy bhi bahot kiya hai...
Main tumhara aabhari rahuga is sab jankari k liye...
Bahot bahot shukriya dost is sab jankari k liye...
Aisi hi jankariyan le k jaldi se vapis aao aisi aasha karta hu..
Thanks again...

----------


## sanjeev77

DOST STORY Bahut hi achhi thi aur padhkAR MAJA AYA... BADHAI SWIKAR KAREN...... ARYABHATTA KE BARE MAIN PADH KAR BAHUT KHUSHI HUI... PLZ AISI STORIES KO POST KARTE RAHEN...

----------


## satyamraj197999

wah mitra bahut hi romanch utpann huya jankari ke sath
update dete rahiye 

shunya ko sahi samjhaya

dhanyabad






> DOST STORY Bahut hi achhi thi aur padhkAR MAJA AYA... BADHAI SWIKAR KAREN...... ARYABHATTA KE BARE MAIN PADH KAR BAHUT KHUSHI HUI... PLZ AISI STORIES KO POST KARTE RAHEN...

----------


## Lookmaan

शहर पोलीस ब्रांचप्रमुख बाहर बाल्कनीमें बैठे हूए चायका आनंद ले रहा था. वह अब रिटायर हो चूका था. सच कहा जाए तो वह रिटायर होनेसेही जॉन केसपर ठिक ढंगसे काम कर पाया था. और तहकिकात का पुरा जिम्मा और क्रेडीट उसे मिल पाया था. शहर पोलीस शाखाप्रमुख एक आतंकवादी ऑरगनायझेशनका मेंबरथा. उसी आतंकवादी ऑरगनायझेशनके उपरके पदाधिकारीयोंसे जॉन जिस केस पर काम कर रहा था उसमें रुकावट डालनेके उसको आदेश थे. डॉ.कयूम खान और शहर पोलीस शाखाप्रमुख उनका वैसे आमनेसामनेकोई संबंध नही था. जिस ऑरगनायझेशनका डॉ. कयूम खान मेंबरथा उसी आतंकवादी ऑरगनायझेशनका शहर पोलीस शाखाप्रमुखभी मेंबर था. जब डॉ. कयूम खानको अपने भविष्यमें आनेवाले खतरेका अहसासहूवा तभी उसने उसका काम किसी औरके पास सौपानेकी बिनती उपरके अधिकारीयोंके पास की थी. और उसके वरिष्ठोने उसे रिटायर्ड शहर पोलीस शाखाप्रमुखका नाम सुझाया था.
आरामसे चायका एक एक घूंट लेकर रिटायर्ड शहर पोलीस शाखाप्रमुख एक एक बात याद कर रहा था. मरनेके एक दिन पहले डॉ. कयूम खान उसे मिलनेके लिए आया था. वह जब आया था तब उसने सिर्फ इतनीही अपनी पहचानबताई थी की उसे ऑरगनायझेशनके वरिष्ठोंने उसके पास भेजा है. वैसे वह जादा कुछ बोला नही था. सिर्फ प्लास्टीकमें लपेटी हूई कुछ चिज उसके हवाले कर वह उसे कामयाबीकी दुहाई देकर वहांसे चल दिया था. जब डॉ. कयूम खान मारा गयाऔर उसके फोटो न्यूज पेपरमें आगए तभी रिटायर्ड शहर पोलीस शाखाप्रमुखको पता चला था की वह डॉ. कयूम खान था.
चाय खतम कर रिटायर्ड शहर पोलीस शाखाप्रमुखने अपनी गोदमें रखी प्लास्टीकमें लपेटी हूई वह चिज खोली. उसमें सूचनावजा जानकारी देनेवाले कुछ कागजाद थे. उसने वह कागजाद पढकर देखे. जैसे जैसे वह आगे पढने लगा उसके सासोंकी गती बढने लगी. उसमें एक नवचैतन्य दिखने लगा था. वह भलेही शहर पोलीसशाखाप्रमुखक   पदसे रिटायर हो गया था, ऑरगनायझेशनने उसे डॉ. कयूम खानकी तरफसे झीरो मिस्ट्रीकी अगली जिम्मेवारी सौंपी थी. उसने वह कागजाद बाजूमें रखकर उस प्लास्टीकके अंदर झांककर देखा. उसमें एक पुराना जिर्ण हूई किताब रखी थी. उसने वह किताब अपने हाथमें लिया और वह उसके पन्ने बडी सावधानीके साथ पलटने लगा. उस किताबके बारेंमे अंग्रेजी नोट्सभी उस किताबके पन्नोके बिच रखे थे. वह वह नोट्स पढने लगा. डॉ. कयूम खानने आपनेपास था वह ज्ञान रिटायर्ड शहर पोलीस शाखाप्रमुखाकके पास हस्तांतरीत किया था. रिटायर्ड शहर पोलीस शाखाप्रमुख खुशीसे फुला नही समा पा रहा था. वह सोचने लगा ...
की यह उसका ऑरगनायझेशनके प्रति जो निष्ठा उसने रखीथी उसका नतिजाथा या फिर विधीलिखीत...
उस किताबमें लिखी नोट्स पढते पढते उसका विश्वास दृढ होने लगा था की यह सब शायद विधीलिखीतही होना चाहिए...
स्वच्छ और शुभ्र नदीका बहता हूवापाणी मधूर संगीत बिखेर रहा था. उसबहते पाणीकी साथ नदीके किनारेसे वह ऋषी चलने लगा. थोडी देरमें चलते हूए वह अपनी गुंफाके पास पहूंच गया. गुंफाके पास पहूचतेहीवह रुका और उसने चारो ओर अपनी नजरदौडाई. मानो प्रकृतीका सौंदर्य उसने अपने तेजस्वी आंखोसे पी लीया हो. फिर धीरे धीरे मंद गतीसेवह अपने गुंफाकी तरफ जाने लगा. गुंफाके द्वारमें रुककर उसने फिरसे एक बार मुडकर नदीकी तरफ देखा. फिर उसने अपनी गुंफामें प्रवेश किया. गुंफामें मंद मंद रोशनी थी. धुंधली रोशनीमें वह अपने आसनके पास चला गया. अपना आसनठिक कर वह फिरसे ध्यान धारणाके लिए उसपर बैठ गया. धुंधली रोशनीमेंभी उसके चेहरेपर एक तेज झलक रहा था. उसके सरके आसपास एक गोल आभा फैली हूई दिख रही थी.
गोल... किसी बडे शून्यक तरह ...
फिर उसकी दृष्टी धीरे धीरे स्थिरहो गई ... शून्यमें...
आंखे धीरे धीरे बंद होगई. और वह ध्यानस्थ हो गया. काल स्थल और अपने नश्वर शरीर के परे उसका सुक्ष्म अहसास मानो आजाद होकर विचर करने लगा.
फिर कुछभी नही ...
शून्य विचार, शून्य अस्तित्व...
बिलकूल शून्य!
सब कुछ शून्यही शून्य!
*   समाप्त

*

----------


## hello91

अच्छी कहानी है , लिखते रहो भाई ।

----------


## aankhe

कसम से मित्र आज ये सूत्र पढ कर वो लम्बे पढने वाले नावेल की याद तरो- ताज़ा हो उठी ।

----------


## Shivam jain

Mujhe nhi pata kisne mere sutra update kiya ... par mere laptop main kharaabi ke kaaran main is sutra ko update nhi kar paaya.... aap sabhi se kshama chahta hoon ... mujhe kuch din aur lagenge wapas aane main intezaar karein aur dhamakedaar novels pesh karunga... maine kaafi mehnat se dhoondh kar ye sutra banaya tha par ... main wapas aaunga... zaroor aaunga

----------


## Lookmaan

*ये कहानी यहीँ समाप्त होती है 
पर लाष्ट वाला अपडेट पूरा नहीँ दिख रहा पर एडिट करने पर पूरा आता है वैसे आगे जादा कुछ नई है बस 100 शब्द हैँ

*

----------


## Lookmaan

> Mujhe nhi pata kisne mere sutra update kiya ... par mere laptop main kharaabi ke kaaran main is sutra ko update nhi kar paaya.... aap sabhi se kshama chahta hoon ... mujhe kuch din aur lagenge wapas aane main intezaar karein aur dhamakedaar novels pesh karunga... maine kaafi mehnat se dhoondh kar ye sutra banaya tha par ... main wapas aaunga... zaroor aaunga


*आपका लैपटाँप खराब है इसमे कोई क्या कर सकता है
वैसे आप मोबाइल से भी कर सकते थे
मेरा इरादा काम्पिटीशन का बिलकुल नई था
आप नहीँ करेँगे ये सोचकर मैने कर दिया

*

----------


## TheSuraj

अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## pkj21

nav varsh ki subhkamnaye

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

बहुत  भयंकर कहानी है जनाब <<< मोजा आ गया <<<<<

----------


## pkj21

kahani samaj me kam aa rahi hai

----------

